# 2005 Tcba Catfish Tournament Schedule



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

The Tcba Schedule Is As Follows On The Attachment Also I Posted A Copy Of The Rules. They Are What They Are , Lol


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

these cat tournies sound fun,but im not familar with the area could you p.m. me directions my buddy and i fish cripple creek tournies the only bad thing is theres only one a month. thanks in advance!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

these tournies are ALOT of FUN, not alot of money but alot of FUN. thats ok with me though, i fish to compete and have fun and after all MONEY is the root of all evil right, LOL.  these are a good tournament to take your wife and kids to and have a good time and not spend a ton of money. plus you dont have to stay out all night either. but for all you DIEHARD CAT FISHERMEN, who want to fish all night , Jim Corey at CRIPPLE CREEK runs a awesome tournament with tons of good cat fishermen, you might want to check those out too. 

Brian


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Brian you guys release most of the catfish caught or?
THANKS...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Raines

Since nobody else chimed in, if you need directions to the river tourney's, I am sure you will know right where it is. If you take 77 south to 250, just get off the New Phila exit on 250. Take a left and come under the highway. Turn right to go toward Applebee's and Red Lobster, turn left by them and left again and follow the parking lot around to the lot beside Hollywood video. Now after typing this I looked down and saw you sai for someone to PM you. Oh well, maybe I will read better next time!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

had a pretty good turn out for the first tourney (21 anglers) fishing was tough only 10 cats turned in, anyone who hasnt done so , should check these tourneys out !! FUN AND WELL RUN !!! 

winning weight was 7 lbs 1 oz for one fish which also took big fish honors


Hope to see you at the next TCBA CAT TOURNEY !!! APRIL 30th on the Tuscarwas River.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

FUN AND WELL RUN !!! 


Always funny when the guy running it gives himself a pat on the back!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just quoting a few of the new guys who fished rockbass "but yea patting myself on the back alittle" LOL


----------



## redneckkittykillers (May 1, 2005)

tcba1987 said:


> just quoting a few of the new guys who fished rockbass "but yea patting myself on the back alittle" LOL


i would like to know were the the tourney is held and what does t.c.b.a stand for thank you very much


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I might have to make my way up there. SOunds like you guys have a good time. "Redneckkittykillers"..... I love the name!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Tuscarawas County Bankfishermens Association
Our Tournaments Are All Over The Place, A Schedule Is Posted On Here


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah these tournys are fun.
Hope to see everyone out at tappan the 14th.
Brian where are we going to meet at the rest stop or the boat parking lot?
Let me know thanks.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

The 14th will be a crowded one at Tappan with Cripple Creek going on that night too........With the later start than Cripple Creek, you guy swill be lucky to get your favortie spots first!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

its a big lake rockbass, we will manage. tory the rest area, also anyone fishing my tournament CANNOT enter cripples. enter which ever one you want to but not both. all fish will be released at the end of our tournament that night also.


----------

